# Pumpkinhead Ashes to Ashes



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

3rd Pumpkinhead movie, with Doug Bradley and Lance Henriksen, reported to air Oct 28 on Sci Fi


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

What's that bell I hear? Oh, that's only the death knell of a not already that good franchise.

Seriously though, how can Henrickson be in this? I saw something about the film a long time ago on one of the Horror boards I frequent and they didn't seem enthusiastic enough to report any real news on it. Lance's character of Ed Harley was killed in the first movie. Now, Sci-Fi Channel is going to finish the job on his career. Which is sad really, since Lance is definitely one of the best genre actors, and one of my favorites, EVER.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Lance seems to be in a lot of the made for Sci Fi movies - he's been in at least two involving crazy killer Sasquatch. The commercials were weak.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

He's far more deserving than what he has been offered that's for sure. He is always good in whatever he's in whether the movie is good or not. I have not one disparaging remark about him, Julian Sands, Andrew Divoff, Danny Trejo, Mickey Rourke or Jeffery Combs.


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

I am hoping, maybe against all odds, that the movie is good. I think Pumpkinhead is one of the coolest looking monsters.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I liked Millenium.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I thought the first movie was great. It was a good twist on a story - and that hag ruled.

I like Henrickson - he's a lot like Walken - he does it because he wants to - some guys just like to act, Hopper is another.


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

Henrickson was good in Stone Cold


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm on board with Sin here...Henrickson is an outstanding preformer.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

That sounds great, i'll have a chance to finally see one of the Pumpkinhead movies!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Pumpkinhead is one of my favorite monsters. He doesn't need to run at you or sneak up on you, he just walks right up to you, picks you up by your head and sneers into your face with that evil grin. I think people just **** themselves to death.


----------

